# Making Gloves From Old Snow Pants



## akhomesteader (Jan 5, 2006)

My sons wear out (or lose) their winter gloves in no time. We have lots of old snow suits and pants that I was thinking of cutting up to make some gloves. But, I'm not much of a seamstress. I don't care if they are all that great. They'll wear them out in a few weeks anyway. They just need something to keep their hands warm. Anybody know of an online free pattern? Or, could I just make both hands the same, and make a pattern that looks like a big hand outline, cutting out four pieces (front and back the same, too), then sew the front and back together, sew a hem at the cuff and add elastic, turn it right side out, and call it good? Or, would that not work at all!?!? Or, maybe I'll try mittens that way the first time and see how my sons like them????? Suggestions please. 

Thank you very much,

Jenny


----------



## Chixarecute (Nov 19, 2004)

two piece mitten with thumb
http://sewing.craftgossip.com/free-pattern-fleece-mittens/2010/11/09/

link to more:
http://ths.gardenweb.com/forums/load/sewing/msg110952418981.html

A three piece is more comfortable, but I doubt the kids will notice!


----------



## Tinker (Apr 5, 2004)

I've never done gloves, but I've made a couple pair of the 3 piece mittens from fleece. They are pretty easy, and whip up pretty fast


----------



## akhomesteader (Jan 5, 2006)

Thank you ! ! ! That 2 piece mitten pattern is exactly what I had in mind. I'll do that instead of gloves.

Thanks again!

Jenny


----------



## scwit (Mar 2, 2011)

Thanks for the great idea for repurposing snow pants-!


----------



## acde (Jul 25, 2011)

What a great idea!


----------



## CarrieAnne (Sep 4, 2009)

Great idea!


----------



## Charleen (May 12, 2002)

I've made 2 piece mittens out of fleece but never gloves. I also made a pair of mittens with a flap over the fingers which is very handy, and I added a piece of leather on the palm for a little extra strength.


----------

